# Specialized Chisel build



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

2019 Medium frame very good looking chameleon pait job waiting for reba fork. New wheels king hubs flow rims dt aerolite spokes alloy niples. Ill post pics asap other parts from my crave bike.

Parts list 
frame Specialized Chisel 17"
fork reba
headset FSA generic
Headset profile starnut aluminum bolt aluminum cap 
Headset spacers carbon
BB RaceFace bsa30
brakes XTR race
Rotors
cassette XO1 9-42
chain SRAM 11speed
cranks RaceFace next sl g4
Der XO1
grips ESI 30mm
bar ENVE riser
Thru axles 
seatpost clamp
seat Aliante carbon
seatpost ENVE 27.2
shifter XO1 11speed
stem Specialized 70mm
rims flow
hubs king
spokes Aerolites 
tires Racing Ralph 2.35
tubes notubes


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice, keep on posting!


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

That frame is about 10g lighter than my old chiner carbon frame. Nice.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Reba 100mm boost 7cm cut steerer tube


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

King hubs aerolite spokes flow rims


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*Almost done*

Next step cables inside frame monday will do 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike2MTB (Mar 22, 2018)

Love the BLUE color. Wow! Nice looking bike. Keep sharing.



Limon said:


> Next step cables inside frame monday will do
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Thank you will do, very nice color love it.


----------



## warpdatframe (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice build, it's not the lightest but should be a lot of fun. That frame weight is also quite impressive. 100g heavier than a Les and a whopping 600g lighter than my big unit frame.


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

This color is not on any of their web infor. Nor is the 2019 year listed. Not us europe or asian. Lbs has no info. Did you paint it?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

Got it here in mexico


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

*9790g*

9790g Not light at all, Lol. Weight with one xt rotor waiting for storm sl rotors, maxle stealth and syntace stem.


----------



## 92SE-R (Sep 23, 2005)

What size headset does the chisel use? I would like to run a works components headset


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

I've seen recently a beautiful build on this frame. Here it is: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2019/05/02/bike-der-woche-specialized-chisel-ibc-user-gefahradler/
Super cool and 8.8 kgs is pretty nice for a bike with an aluminium frame.


----------

